# FW Open Day 2016



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm just going to dump any pics I come across on the net in here. Feel free to do the same if you see something not already in here. Most of these are from Battle Bunnies or BoLS. Stand outs for me are the moritat and the new options for the knight atropos. I will definitely be putting one of these on my Santa list this year.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Excellent roundup pal! So much pretty plastic (and it looks like one more major event down on the way to Signus!) :grin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Someone forgot to tell the bloodbowl guys that the Reikland doe not exist anymore! What I want to know is what is that device/weapon on top of the deredo dread with the auto cannons


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Very cool stuff, but I'm sure I'm not the only person who was hoping to see Leman Russ.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Oooooooo, aaaaaaaaaaaaah. Space Wolves.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

What are the Non-Nurgle corrupted blight drones?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fallen said:


> What are the Non-Nurgle corrupted blight drones?


It's an AdMech skimmer. According to someone on Battle Bunnies it's actually quite a bit bigger than a blight drone.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> Someone forgot to tell the bloodbowl guys that the Reikland doe not exist anymore! What I want to know is what is that device/weapon on top of the deredo dread with the auto cannons


It's an "Atomantic Pavaise". Which is basically an energy shield projector, giving the dreadnought itself an increased invulnerable save (4++) vs shooting and giving nearby infantry miniatures (within 3") an increased invulnerable save (by 1, or 6++ if they have none, to a maximum of 3++).

It has uses but it's also kind of pricey in points.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

xenobiotic said:


> It's an "Atomantic Pavaise". Which is basically an energy shield projector, giving the dreadnought itself an increased invulnerable save (4++) vs shooting and giving nearby infantry miniatures (within 3") an increased invulnerable save (by 1, or 6++ if they have none, to a maximum of 3++).
> 
> It has uses but it's also kind of pricey in points.


Cool, thanks for the info, I'm also liking the outsized las cannons, I wonder if they'll make that shield generator available to contemptor dreads too?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> I wonder if they'll make that shield generator available to contemptor dreads too?


It looks a tad large for a contemptor. Fluffwise I'd say it needs the bigger power plant to project a force field than a standard contemptor could provide. Or I could be completely wrong. 😎


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It looks a tad large for a contemptor. Fluffwise I'd say it needs the bigger power plant to project a force field than a standard contemptor could provide. Or I could be completely wrong. 😎



Fair point, do you know anything about the dodo dread with the big ass lascannons? I'm torn about getting a dodo or another contemptor!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The las cannons haven't been released yet. Can't see how they'd be any different to a normal las cannon though. I must admit the deredeo has grown on me, but if I was buying anything tomorrow it would be a leviathan dread. With the quad autocannon and siege that thing looks bad ass.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes the leviathan is a beast, I'm holding out on that to see what other weapons or variants of it they release. The big ass las cannons on the dodo dread look quite large, and only one on each side, me thinks there will be a buff for them


----------

